# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چطور میشه رفت رشته بهیاری ؟

## کنکوری 96

سلام
وقت شما دوستان بخیر
کسی اطلاعات دقیق در مورد *رشته بهیاری* که چطور میشه شرکت کرد و استخدام شد ؟ کنکور جدا داره ؟
و شرایط کار و . . . .

----------


## کنکوری 96

UP

----------


## MOAZIZ

> سلام
> وقت شما دوستان بخیر
> کسی اطلاعات دقیق در مورد *رشته بهیاری* که چطور میشه شرکت کرد و استخدام شد ؟ کنکور جدا داره ؟
> و شرایط کار و . . . .



حالا چرا بهیاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟

----------


## کنکوری 96

> حالا چرا بهیاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟


میخوام در موردش بدونم . ولی هیچ کسی راهنماییم نمیکنه یا شایدم نمیدونن

----------


## کنکوری 96

یکی از دوستان لطفا راهنماییم کنه

----------


## farsiztranslate

*سامانه ترجمه آنلاین فارسیز با بهره‌گیری از مترجمین متخصص و مجرب در رشته‎های تخصصی مختلف از سراسر کشور و با بکارگیری روش‌های نوین کنترل کیفیت در سطوح مختلف اعم از برگزاری آزمون ورودی تخصصی برای استخدام مترجمین، تعیین سطح مترجمین به منظور ارائه با کیفیت و تخصصی ترجمه و ارزیابی متون ترجمه شده قبل از تحویل به مشتری، می‎تواند با اطمینان کیفیت تمامی متون ترجمه شده را تضمین نماید.
سایت ما 
https://farsiz.com

*

----------


## کنکوری 96

UP

----------

